# Pet rabbit in shock. Please Help!



## Leo Lionhead Lop (Aug 28, 2016)

Hello All,

Pet rabbit in shock according to vet. Leo (indoor rabbit) is 1 year 2 months and stopped eating food yesterday, weak and lithartgic. Very quiet and still compared to normal self of jumping around playing etc.... Vet states something in environment has scared or shocked him. We can't think of anything new strange or any shock at all. No other pets in our home. Given food supplements to syringe around every hour. I am on here to ask if there is anything more I can do caring wise for him as I am aware of the treatment from the vet. Such as ly with him? Or give him space? He would normally lick my face give me bunny kisses etc... But there is nothing. No response. At the moment he is hiding behind the armchair in the corner compared to normally out in the open lying on the fireplace. Any advise, support or guideance would be much appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Sounds more like GI stasis.

Has he had pain relief and a gut stimulant?

If not, he needs them ASAP.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Find a new vet, not all vets are rabbit savvy I'm afraid.
Get his teeth checked as a priority and he will also need gut stims and pain relief.


----------



## Leo Lionhead Lop (Aug 28, 2016)

Nonnie said:


> Sounds more like GI stasis.
> 
> Has he had pain relief and a gut stimulant?
> 
> If not, he needs them ASAP.


Yes vet gave him gut stimulant and no pain relief as according to vet not required. Vet said he was really healthy and no sign of obstruction in the stomach and it was empty anyway therefore no bowl movement. I want to make sure I'm doing things right to help him get better. After the shots were given Leo ate some greens and drank some water.


----------



## Leo Lionhead Lop (Aug 28, 2016)

StormyThai said:


> Find a new vet, not all vets are rabbit savvy I'm afraid.
> Get his teeth checked as a priority and he will also need gut stims and pain relief.


Vet checked teeth also, all clear there and gave gut stimulant but no pain relief as said not required. Seeing another vet tomorrow.


----------



## Leo Lionhead Lop (Aug 28, 2016)

Update on Leo: he is getting back to his old self. I picked him up this morning and he licked my nose. Ate some Kale. Struggled with the syringe and can't get him to take any today. Saw him eating some hay, drinking water and small poo's and urine in little tray. He has been running up and down the stair and following me around the house now and again. A bit jumpy though. Wish I knew what scared or upset him in order to prevent shock in future. Is shock rare in indoor rabbits? I imagine outdoor rabbits are open to more variables occurring outside such as birds landing in the root, cats clawing at the door or even dogs barking close by.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

To be honest I would say it depends on the rabbit some are more nervous and easily stressed than others. It also depends on the cause too. I would have said my previous rabbit Barney was bomb proof but when he escaped his hutch, Duke our dog alerted my husband by barking and took him to where Barney was curled up in the corner of the garden. Duke never stopped barking. That evening was awful, I literally sat in his outdoor run with him, offering him hay and other foods, until he eventually started eating again and moving round. I then left him and popped back out every now an then to check on him.

My outdoor rabbits would thumb/stomp when there was something to warn us about which usually scared off birds, cats and other predators. They actually got used to Duke our dog and our cats.

I'm pleased your little one is doing well.


----------

